# what type is this?



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

I have a piranha that changes color, when its day time it has a red stomach, throat, and red eyes.







but when its night time he turns silver color! what type is it?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Probly just a Red Belly..........Pygocentrus Nattereri


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Most likely its a red belly. Many P's "loose" their coloration at night when the tank is dark. It is normal.

~Dj


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

thanks







i was thinking it was a fake piranha or some thing.


----------

